# Hello All,



## B-17 Nut (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi all,

A little about me, (more or less) My name is Chris (27) I am a head mechanic for a bowling center in Ohio. And one of my hobbies of led me to you guys. I have been researching B-17's since the early 90's when I was a wee lad. I have done many backgrounds on some notable B-17's and alot on the ones that have never been in the lime light. This has been a long side project of mine, and hits really close tot he heart. I first was intrested in b-17's when my 4th grade teacher said we had to do a report on anything from WWII. And out of luck the movie Memphis Belle aired on TV one Sunday night. Amazed by the movie, i did a report on the Memphis Belle. After that I was trapped. I have collected data as much as possible. Talked with almost 120 crew members of people who flew in the 17's. Befor i moved from Memphis I went and saw Memphis Belle. And i believe at that moment I decided to get all the facts of the B-17's I could possibly gather.

Twist of fate. I moved from Memphis, Tenn. to Mpls, Mn. Lived there for some 14 years give or take. And I took a job near Dayton, Ohio in the fall of 2005. And around 2006's beginning months, i read that a historical B-17 was coming to make its new home in Ohio at the Wright-Patterson AFB. Further reading concluded that the Memphis Belle was that historical plane. Strange that my new home is shared with the vary bomber that first started me on B-17's. So with that, I do not believe i will ever stop researching b-17 bombers. 

Chris


----------



## mkloby (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome Chris,
My grandfather was a bombardier on a B-17G in the 100th Bomb Group, 8th Air Force. They got taken down by flak on their 24th Mission. Right now, I'm in flight school in florida flying the T-34C. Well, just wanted to say hello!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2006)

> I am a head mechanic for a bowling center in Ohio



damn that sounds cool.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to the site. Get a feel for the members here and hope you enjoy yourself.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to the site Chris.


----------



## B-17 Nut (Sep 10, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> damn that sounds cool.....




Sounds better than it really is, but it keeps the bills paid and etc...

Thanks for the welcome


----------

